# 30802



## Earnose (Aug 26, 2009)

Can 30802 be billed bilaterally. 30801 says unilateral or bilateral.  Does this apply for 30802 also? It only reads intramural.


----------



## medah (Aug 26, 2009)

If I remember correctly the description is identical up to the ; So I believe that code 30802 would be unilateral or bilateral as is code 30801.  Hope this helps.


----------



## eblanken (Aug 27, 2009)

The difference with the two codes do not pertain to unilateral or bilateral,30801 is for superficial and 30802 is for intramural. But to answer the original question, No 30802 cannot be billed bilaterally. The code description states unilater or bilateral. Below I've listed the code description for both codes.

30801 - Cautery and/or ablation, mucosa of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method; superficial

30802 - Cautery and/or ablation, mucosa of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method; intramural


----------

